# Darien WMA



## SigEp614 (Sep 12, 2011)

Anybody know when they usually flood Champney?


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope, but I hear that place is loaded with ducks. I'm gonna try and make a trip over there this year.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 12, 2011)

I hear it might not be flooded this year!


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 13, 2011)

shot 3 doves in it last weekend... dry as a bone


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 14, 2011)

rdnckrbby said:


> I hear it might not be flooded this year!



I heard the same.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 14, 2011)

*to bad*



Golden BB said:


> I heard the same.


I heard they had some good shoots and I had never hunted it but I was gona try this year. well what can I say.


----------



## SigEp614 (Sep 14, 2011)

rdnckrbby said:


> I hear it might not be flooded this year!



i can't tell if you're being sarcastic.  If you've really heard that, what was your source.  I'm not trying to talk up a spot, we all know that the altamaha wma's suck.  I was just curious if they flood it for early teal


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 14, 2011)

*He will be down there this weekend*



SigEp614 said:


> i can't tell if you're being sarcastic.  If you've really heard that, what was your source.  I'm not trying to talk up a spot, we all know that the altamaha wma's suck.  I was just curious if they flood it for early teal


 Maybe he can give us a report. and your right the place is bad but its all we got.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 14, 2011)

I can tell you its very low.. wait till January to hunt, maybe they will decide to fill it by then


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 14, 2011)

Just local knowledge. They will not be flooding it for early teal is my understanding. I would know a whole lot more if I wasn't stuck in statesboro studying my butt off every second of spare time I get!


----------



## SigEp614 (Sep 15, 2011)

rdnckrbby said:


> Just local knowledge. They will not be flooding it for early teal is my understanding. I would know a whole lot more if I wasn't stuck in statesboro studying my butt off every second of spare time I get!



i hear that, I'm glad to be out of statesboro and back to the coast


----------



## castandblast (Sep 15, 2011)

rdnckrbby said:


> Just local knowledge. They will not be flooding it for early teal is my understanding. I would know a whole lot more if I wasn't stuck in statesboro studying my butt off every second of spare time I get!



Enjoy college while you can man. I promise you WILL miss it when the real world jumps up and bites you in the butt!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 15, 2011)

*He has to study hard*



castandblast said:


> Enjoy college while you can man. I promise you WILL miss it when the real world jumps up and bites you in the butt!


 He is not real smart. LOL/LOL/LOL/ But he is a good buddy.LOL/LOL/LOL


----------



## PaulD (Sep 16, 2011)

due to the numbers of googans last year and the fact that stuff got destroyed and people got shot they didn't flood it and didn't mow it either. I believe the message from the DNR is clear, play nice and be respectful and not over crowd or no mow, no water, no hunt the duck.......Hope everyone gets the point, sure cost the good folks dearly. Thanks.


----------



## john.lee (Sep 16, 2011)

People got shot last year?


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 16, 2011)

john.lee said:


> People got shot last year?



Yep.


----------



## SigEp614 (Sep 16, 2011)

i had a buddy get peppered twice during the same hunt at butler.  It got kind of ridiculous


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 16, 2011)

it was terrible last year, and Paul I think you are right about the DNR,  way to much drama for them to deal with!!


----------



## Pelt Packer (Sep 19, 2011)

They aren't gonna close it to hunting, just not flood it so you can't hunt is the word on the street.  They are tired of the junk is a direct quote from a DNR buddy.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 19, 2011)

*Looks like a bunch of*

river hunting to me.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 19, 2011)

I heard the same quote last year at the end of the season, and they held up what they said they would do. Don't blame them one bit, either. Sad thing is the few good people that have always been in the area are going to suffer if they don't do something to stop it. Already heard of 4 googans in 1 boat trying to make a mini dove feild out of an area and going through 4 boxs of shells skybusting at everything...and if I heard it, DNR did too. I didn't even ask for details, just thought "well, here we go again!"


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 20, 2011)

Budget cuts, They have no money to fill it. There is no money to cut it.There is no money for the DNR to baby sit a bunch of babies.
So it is dry and will stay dry this year. That is word on the street.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 20, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Budget cuts, They have no money to fill it. There is no money to cut it.There is no money for the DNR to baby sit a bunch of babies.
> So it is dry and will stay dry this year. That is word on the street.



And if the rest of the impoundments stay as dry as they are now, you can kiss the ducks goodbye!


----------



## SigEp614 (Sep 20, 2011)

are they not going to flood butler either?  That pretty much ruins the season for me


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 20, 2011)

They should flood butler, rhetts is dry in most places, and yeah it sucks.


----------



## capt stan (Sep 21, 2011)

I think it's good. I hope it really shows how BAD people acted when it comes to being sportsman. It ruined a lot of folks duck hunting because of selfish lowlifes.. I can only hope folks learn from their mistakes.I think a lot of folks who normally dont hunt there did because it was so dry..and because they normally dont hunt there..they could care less about the place...the new generations attitude.. hurray for me and the heck wih you!  Guess what.. its dry again..now what are ya gonna do ?????

Go on and CROWD in...CUT SHRUBBERY and put in BOATS WITH MOTORS into WALK IN AREAS, SKYBUST..  OH YEA AND LEAVE TRASH EVERYWHERE!!!!!  yep I saw it with my own eyes last year... And guess what.. I found BETTER PLACES to hunt!!! no crowds and idiots to deal with... so have at it boys..you know who you are you made the bed... now lay in it!

Oh and lets not forget the butler crowd who all goes in and draws a number.... instead of ONE NUMBER A GROUP...


----------



## gsubo (Sep 21, 2011)

The sad thing is it will probably be worse this season..


----------



## ugakbk (Sep 22, 2011)

capt stan said:


> Oh and lets not forget the butler crowd who all goes in and draws a number.... instead of ONE NUMBER A GROUP...



That always fires me up over there.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 22, 2011)

its a crap shoot unless you get lucky, and home of the skybusting capital!! even if you are picked on the quota hunt you still have to be lucky to get the best blinds


----------



## PaulD (Sep 23, 2011)

gsubo said:


> The sad thing is it will probably be worse this season..




If it does, you can bet that the DNR will make sure there are even fewer birds and chances than this year. It's already dwindled GREATLY between this year and last. Next year I would be willing to bet I know what'll go if it gets out of hand and it'll pretty much wrap it up unless you want to go to the Butler island dove shoot....which, that's what it is. Birds don't "work" on Butler, they fly over at 100 mph and dodge steel, but it's fun once in a blue moon, just don't call it duck hunting.


----------

